# Surf on fire



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got this from a customer in email yesterday... he's being sneaky not telling anyone. I don't blame him though.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Martin is probably going to be mad at you for this.


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

Should be a MOD that can stop the constant "Advertising" in the Individual Fishing Reports page -- or at least one would think.

I can neither confirm no deny the truth of these results -- but with my own eyes I CAN confirm that the Galveston Surf on Monday was nasty, chocolate milk out well beyond "3rd gut" range and there appeared to be no reason to even attempt to fish for trout in the surf. Noted - things can change -- but what I saw Monday was anything but "trout green"


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

If I was Martin I would not be too happy haha

Surf went off though...certainly doesn't need to be green for them to chew bud!

Tarpon on the other hand didn't chew as well.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

SunRay said:


> Should be a MOD that can stop the constant "Advertising" in the Individual Fishing Reports page -- or at least one would think.
> 
> I can neither confirm no deny the truth of these results -- but with my own eyes I CAN confirm that the Galveston Surf on Monday was nasty, chocolate milk out well beyond "3rd gut" range and there appeared to be no reason to even attempt to fish for trout in the surf. Noted - things can change -- but what I saw Monday was anything but "trout green"


I agree, however, Honestly, I do not see Tobin advertising much. He is pretty good at not self advertising. That being said, he never mentioned what surf, so just because it was not good for us here in Galveston doesn't mean they weren't caught in the surf. 
Again I do not know, and am not arguing with you, but just giving the guy a chance.
He does more good around this community then most do, I can confirm that, and I am sure many will agree on that point.

What I have a problem with on this particular section is when people ask, where should I fish, etc. Especially the ones that can barely type a logical sentence, you know the ones I am talking about.
That **** does not belong on the fishing and game reports section.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SunRay said:


> Should be a MOD that can stop the constant "Advertising" in the Individual Fishing Reports page -- or at least one would think...


He posted an individual's fishing report. That's what the Individual Fishing & Game Reports section is for. The purpose, to me, for the segregation is so that guides don't post in here and advertise their business. Calm down man.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Galveston Island is what ?....18 miles long ?

Potlickers have a lot of surf to cover to try and find Martin :rotfl:


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Tobin is about as humble as they come, I would not call that advertising at all just sharing some intel. And as for Martin, if you want to keep your secrets a secret don't tell anyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

SunRay said:


> Should be a MOD that can stop the constant "Advertising" in the Individual Fishing Reports page -- or at least one would think.


Tobin is a sponsor and we wouldn't even have this forum without our sponsors... Maybe you should be thanking him instead of whining!

Keep on keeping on Tobin!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tobin is a solid contributer daily to this forum with valuable insight on how to adjust to conditions to help you be more successful on your hard earned days off fishing. He does this at the value price of nothing, zero, nada. He is posting a report which sells nothing to help others in a devastating time find some motivation to take a break and go hit the surf.

Good on ya Tobin. Even sponsors and guides are allowed to take an individual buddy trip and try to share with the 2cool family. We owe Tobin all the appreciation in the world....we simply dont have the words to thank him enough. Dude is the trout whisperer.....


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

He aint the only one who's been on em in the surf lol.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I fished the surf some this past week, early and late and only caught a few trout. Almost none on top and the water was pretty sandy. Jigs with wht/char paddle tails was the ticket.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks all, and good job Kenny and JPayne. 

PS... and I'm not a guide either... so this is where I get to post fishing reports. Martin was cool with me telling people about the surf.. it's the lure he's trying to keep secret. ;-)


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

SunRay said:


> Should be a MOD that can stop the constant "Advertising" in the Individual Fishing Reports page -- or at least one would think.
> 
> I can neither confirm no deny the truth of these results -- but with my own eyes I CAN confirm that the Galveston Surf on Monday was nasty, chocolate milk out well beyond "3rd gut" range and there appeared to be no reason to even attempt to fish for trout in the surf. Noted - things can change -- but what I saw Monday was anything but "trout green"


Common guy.. OP is about as genuine as they come. Unecesarry.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Damm Hypersensitivity...!
Gonna make somebody mad no matter what.
Good stuff Tobin.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

My brother isn't a great fisherman and he strung 8 solid trout from 18-23" early this week. They were and will be there at least another month. Water was dirty. Didn't matter.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Dems trouts gotta eats too

Just saying!!

John


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's it.. even with a dirty water, they'll eat. Surf around the jetties and the pass is some of the saltiest water in galveston right now.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be in the water at sunrise this Friday morning. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Hit Jamaica beach this evening and nothing but gafftop. Surf was not as flat as predicted. Wind changed directions and water was real dirty.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Really?? Don't think he was advertising at all (no mention or pictures of lures used). As part of good fishing report. Methods, depth of water fishing, clarity and gear are what make fishing report good information to help better us all ( unless you're one who think they know everything). IT also gives insight to the next generation of Fisher men/women....
Now if he had prices and pictures of lures for sale...that is advertising.....
He showed his catches and gabe Martin shout out on his lures 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

*Sorry --- my bad*

My initial response was in reaction to other posts that have appeared in the Individual Fishing Reports --- by other posters.

I apologize to the OP ---


----------

